

GitHub Compare View goes cross repository - pjhyett
http://github.com/blog/683-cross-repository-compare-view

======
kaens
GitHub is _really_ nailing the "make collaboration easy and enjoyable" stuff.
I'm _way_ more inclined to pull a project's code, patch it, and send off a
pull request when using github than I am on, say sourceforge (or even other
comparable sites like bitbucket).

It's just so damn pleasant to use. It helps that a lot of really "neat"
projects are hosted on it as well.

~~~
po
I'll second this. They really are doing a great job.

I'd like to add that I really like their funding model. I feel like it is very
sustainable and I don't have to worry about them loading the site up with ads
or something to make it work. Our interests are aligned because it's paid for
by the developers themselves. They make awesome tools for me, and I pay for
them.

I feel like this is an important and underappreciated aspect of their service.

------
tav
Fucking awesome! I can finally move away from rietveld to a pure-GitHub only
experience. Thank you guys!!

